# Fire-breathing diesel



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Happened across this today on the net...found it interesting.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder what the outside air temperature was?

That was knocking real good! 
I was waiting for it to blow. :smokin:

This is not a good day for the locomotive.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Holy SMOKE, Batman!! I'm glad I'm not a chief officer of my fire dept any longer...I wouldn't know what to tell my crew to do about that!! Would love to know what was going on.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Norfolk Southern is around here, too. I'm guessing a turbo fire. Some turbos have oil pumped to the bearings, and if the seals fail, it gets into the exhaust and can ignite, or smoke like heck. If the seal fails on the intake side oil could go to the intake and you just might get a runaway. I would not like to be around one of those.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Plenty of videos of some real fire-breathing diesels on Youtube. Apparently it's not that uncommon when starting to get some flames.  I'm guessing unburned fuel gets ignited in the stack.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Kinda makes one nostalgic for steam.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Apparently happens quite a lot.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I must admit, I never have seen this happen, nor did I think to search for them. One thing's for sure...all's not well when that happens!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you see the fire-belching steamer I posted a few weeks back?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, that was a fascinating thing to behold. Would make a cool 4th of July train! Unless the ROW was dry grass, as some had mentioned back then. Run those thru very often, and there'd be no grass to worry about.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

sad but due to the dry condition here in Ca some county's have already canceled all firework displays in there control areas.. some due to all the dry grass, some due to very low lake levels..

2014 is going to be a very bad fire year. so lets try and keep the fire breathing monsters in there sheds for rebuilds.


.


----------

